# שלב הצלם: שחר פרידמן או שחר דרורי?



## milmil10 (6/10/12)

שלב הצלם: שחר פרידמן או שחר דרורי? 
היי!

ראיתי את העבודות של שניהם ואני מאוד אוהבת, גם הביקורות נראות לי טובות ממה שראיתי עד עכשיו.

אז כמובן שחוץ מזה שאנחנו נקבע פגישה ונראה למי מתחברים יותר חשוב לי גם לעשות סינון לפי העלויות. 
מישהי שפגשה בהם יכולה לספר לי כמה הם לוקחים ומה זה כולל (בפרטי)?

תודה מראש!!


----------



## arapax (6/10/12)

עד שסימפליסיטי תחזור... 
שולחת לך


----------



## simplicity83 (7/10/12)

איזה טיימינג,וואו! (וכמובן ששחר דרורי) 
בדיוק התחלנו את המסע חזרה הביתה, אנחנו במלון במאלה (עיר הבירה של המלדיבים) ונכנסתי לפורום לראשונה מזה שבועיים  
אני מקווה שהתמונות כבר מוכנות ואז אפרסם קרדיטים בקרוב, עם תמונות של שחר דרורי.

לגבי ההתלבטות- 
אם את אוהבת את שני הסגנונות שלהם (הכה שונים,יש לציין) אז כמובן שפגישה איתם תעזור לך לעשות סדר בעניינים.
אני למשל הייתי בטוחה שנלך על זוג צלמים, עד כדי כך שחשבתי שהפגישה איתם היא סתם וי כי חייבים.. וחיכתה לי הפתעה  ענקית של אפס כימיה בינינו.. חצי שעה של פגישה מנומסת ומשעממת עד כדי אי נוחות. 
לבלות יום שלם איתם,וכמו שאני תמיד אומרת-ביום הזה את יוצר עם הצלמים מאשר עם בעלך , עם אנשים שלא כיף לך איתם, זה ממש לא זה לדעתי.

מבחינת שחר דרורי וטל סרדיניוף - הם הצלמים השניים שראינו. הלכנו לפגישה איתם שהסתברה כשעתיים וחצי של צחוק טהור והנאה, עד כדי כך שלמרות שהם ביקשו שנחשוב על זה כמה ימים, באמצע הדרך חזרה לאוטו הסתובבנו וחתמנו איתם. 
וכמובן מיותר לציין שהם מוכשרים ברמות אחרות! 
אני בטוחה שמיכלי כבר פירטה לך במסר, אז אני אקצר- בעיניי זו לא חוכמה להוציא תמונות מדהימות מהצילומים המקדימים (למרות שכם על זה אפשר להתווכח- כמו שכתבו לך, שחר פרידמן משתמש הרבה בעיבודים,שהם לא לטעמינו), 
החוכמה הגדולה היא להוציא תמונות מדהימות בקבלת הפנים ובריקודים, שמהווים את רוב זמן החתונה, כשאנשים זזים ורוקדים ועושים פרצופים מצחיקים. פה הרבה צלמים נופלים, אבל שחר דרורי אלוף בזה. 
הוא צלם של רגעים, אומן של לתפוס תמונות שמאחורי כל אחת מהן רואים שיש סיפור שלם. 
נהננו ביום הזה כמו שבחיים לא נהניתי והרבה מזה בזכות שחר, טל וניר. הם חבורה של מצחיקים, בחיים לא צחקתי כל כך הרבה! סף הסטרס ירד לאפס בזכותם, היינו רגועים ומשוחררים וזה בהחלט דברים שמשפיעים על כל היום וגם על התמונות עצמו.

לגבי שחר פרידמן- לא נפגשנו איתו כי מראש לא כ״כ אהבנו את התמונות המעובדות. 
אני יכולה להגיד לך שהוא צילם בחתונה של חברה שלי. אני עוד לא יודעת אם הם היו מרוצים כי טסתי ממש אחרי החתונה שלה אז עוד לא החלפנו רשמים, אבל בתור אורחת, אני יכולה להגיד שהוא לא היה הדבר הכי נחמד בעולם, כשביקשו ממנו לעשות תמונות קצת מבוימות, אבל טובות!,של רגעים שקרו ושל צחוקים שהחתן והכלה היה שמחים לראות אחר כך. והוא פשוט עשה דווקא ולא צילם!! אז נכון שהם אמנים מוכשרים שעושים תמונות יצירתיות ושבשביל התמונות מהסוג ״הזה״ יש עוד צלם, אבל סליחה כן?... שילמו לך לא מעט והמטרה היא לשמח את הזוג ולתפוס סיטואציה גם אם היא לא מאה אחוז טבעית. 
עוד דבר זה שצריך לקחת צלמי וידאו בנפרד, אין לו מישהו קבוע שהוא עובד איתו, אלא כמה מומלצים. 
זה לא כזה נורא לטעמי, אבל יש מי שיגיד שזה עוד משהו להתעסק איתו וזה גם יוצא יותר יקר. מה שכן, לדעתינו זה כן מאוד חשוב שצלמי הסטילס והוידאו יכירו אחד את השני ואת העבודות שלהם. זה יוצר ״כיסוי״ מושלם של האירוע ומבטיח צוות מיומן יותר. 

המון מזל טוב


----------



## Nooki80 (7/10/12)

מחזקת את מה שסימפליסיטי כתבה 
יצא לי לראות עבודות של שחר דרורי ומאוד אהבתי, 
יצא לי גם לראות עבודות של שחר פרידמן ומאוד אהבתי (מה לעשות, לא החלטית).

מה שכן, יצא לי להיות בחתונה קטנה (כ- 100 איש) ששחר פרידמן צילם, ואני יכולה להגיד לך שמנקודת מבט של אורחת, ממש לא התרשמתי ממנו. 
אם אני בתור אורחת שמתי לב שהוא נמצא יותר בחוץ מעשן או מפטפט עם האורחים מאשר מצלם, זה מבחינתי סימן לא טוב. 
היו לא מעט רגעים שממש התחשק לי לתפוס אותו ביד ולהראות לו שהוא לא מצלם רגע חשוב שאני יודעת שהזוג היה רוצה שיהיה מונצח (לכל מי שתהתה, לא עשיתי את זה, כי זה נראה לי מאוד לא מנומס ונעים). 
חשוב לציין שאין לי שום דבר נגד בעלי מקצוע שלוקחים הפסקה כדי לכול או לעשן, להיפך, אבל כאן זה פשוט מוגזם (לפחות בעיני) במיוחד כשהחתונה התחילה רק בסביבות 18:00, והסתיימה בסביבות 23:00 (ולא היו צילומים מקדימים בחוץ אלא הוא צילם אותם איזה חצי שעה במקום האירוע).
אני גם יודעת מהזוג שהיה סוג של קטע עם לקבל בסוף את התמונות, זה לקח הרבה זמן. 
עם זאת, חשוב לי לציין שהתמונות שיצאו היו יפות מאוד.


----------



## simplicity83 (7/10/12)

כתבת את מה שלי לא היה נעים לפרט... 
זו בדיוק הייתה ההרגשה שלי, וגם אני הכי בעד שאנשי המקצוע ישבו ויאכלו וינוחו מפעם לפעם - בצהריים הזמנו אוכל ושתייה לשחר וטל ובחתונה הכרחנו אותם לשבת לאכול.
ועדיין, כשאתה יושב בסבבה שלך עם סיגריה ושתיה, ואין לך כוח לקום לצלם סיטואציה מעולה של כ-ל החברים מהלימודים עם החתן והכלה.. וואלה,לא נראה לי לעניין.
אני יכולה לספר גם שהכלה רצתה לעשות צילומי שולחנות וכל הזמן הרגישה שהיא צריכה להתנצל בפניו ואמרה לו ״יו אתה בטח מתבאס עליי נורא,מצטערת,עוד קצת״ וכו׳.

בכל אופן, אין ספק שהוא מאוד מוכשר ומי שמתחבר לסגנון שלו יקבל תמונות יפות.. 
אבל אין כמו פגישה לבדוק את הכימיה!


----------



## talya876 (7/10/12)

לדעתי שחר פרידמן- הוא מדהים


----------



## שני וארי (7/10/12)

אני נפגשתי עם שניהם 
העבודות של שניהם מדהימות וגם טווח המחירים זהה פחות או יותר.
בגדול, שחר פרידמן השתמש בהמון עיבוד של התמונות שפחות אהבתי
ובסופו של דבר אנחנו הלכנו עם שחר דרורי, מכיוון שהחיבור איתו היה מיידי.
עדיין לא קיבלנו את התמונות אבל אני יכולה לומר, ללא ספק, ששחר וטל (צלם הוידאו) הפכו את יום החתונה למהנה יותר 
(ובזכותם רמת הלחץ ירדה לאפס והקרדיט לאוירה המצחיקה והמהנה ששררה באותו יום נתון להם).
שיהיה בהצלחה!


----------



## milmil10 (7/10/12)

תודה בנות יקרות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני יודעת שהם מאוד שונים בסגנון ואני דווקא אוהבת את הדגשת הצבעים המעובדת יותר של פרידמן 
(איכשהו זה מרגיש לי שככה אצא יפה יותר. ואני גם כה מרגישה מוזר שמצלמים אותי ועושה פרצופים ומעדיפה לצלם במקום)

פשוט מהמעגל השני של החברים שלי לקחו את פרידמן והיו מרוצים מאוד, ואני לא מכירה איתי אישית אף אחד שעבד עם דרורי ולכן היה לי חשוב לשמוע את דעתכן.

אני אנסה לקבוע עם שניהם.. אולי אחד מהם (או שניהם חלילה) לא יהיו פנויים ויפתרו לי את ההתלבטויות.

רק בשמחות!


----------



## נעמה 156 (7/10/12)

כמובן שזה עניין של טעים ודעה 
אבל אני חושבת שהתמונות של פרידמן נראות כמעט ציור, כי הצבעים לא ראסטלים וכן גם הדגשות מאוד חזקות, שוב כמובן ענין של טעם.


----------



## m e i t u l (7/10/12)

כמו שכתבו כאן אחרות 
אני גם אהבתי את סגנון הצילום של שחר פרידמן, אבל החלטתי לוותר על פגישה איתו לאחר שזוג חברים שלנו סיפר על התנהגות לא מקצועית ולא אחראית


----------

